# Lost paddle and pinned boat on Upper Boulder Creek, CO



## VI- (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello Buzzards,

Tonight I sacrificed my creeking get-up to the whitewater gods. Please be on the lookout for a paddle anywhere from Blue Bridge down.

The paddle is an out of production, limited edition semi-heirloom; Big Spoons DuFunk 450, straight-shaft (black) w/ tan blades.

Discovery will be rewarded with copious beers and $$.

In addition, my green Jackson Karma is tacoed on a big ass log in the gnarly VI drop below Diamond Splitter. It might wash out when flows go down so please keep your lids peeled for that piece of Tupperware also.

Many thanks in advance,

VI-


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

You might want to contact Boulder sheriff department, let them know that the pinned boat is the only victim, so no search is started in your behalf 

Glad you are OK


----------



## VI- (Oct 16, 2003)

*Recovery update*

Well, I got my boat back. I had to shift a large tree and use the Force to get it to break free (like a mother fucking river Yoda). Never underestimate the power of a Honda car jack to lift and shift large wood. The riverin' stick, however, is still MIA...


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Glad about the boat, hope you get your stick back


----------

